# Photo Phile Contest: Be a Sport!



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2011)

[align=center]A new Photo Phile contest for the sport-loving bunnies in our lives!







 Do you have a sporty bunny...or one that just wants to hang out near sports equipment? We want to see!

Here are some sport ideas:

 Adventure
 Archery
 Athletics
 AFL
 Badminton
 Baseball
 Basketball
 Boxing
 Canoe/Kayak
 Cricket
 Cycling
 Disc Sports
 Diving
 Equestrian
 Fencing
 Football (Gridiron)
 Football (soccer)
 Golf
 Gymnastics
 Handball
 Hockey
 Horse Racing
 Ice Hockey
 Lawn Bowls
 Martial Arts
 Motorsports
 Netball
 Orienteering
 Rogaining
 Rowing
 Rugby 
 Sailing
 Shooting
 Soccer
 Softball
 Surfing
 Swimming
 Table Tennis
 Tennis
 Tenpin Bowling
 Triathlon
 Volleyball
 Waterpolo
 Weightlifting
 Winter Sports
 Wresting







 Set them up and take those photos!!!

 Only one entry per rabbit in your household. 

 Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

 The contest will run until midnight Thursday, June 30, 2011

 We will have a 
 Grand Champion
 1st Runner Up
 2nd Runner Up
 3 Honorable Mentions
 and many
 Awesome Participants[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2011)

As a bonus...these photo shoots would make really good Father's Day cards if you're celebrating that holiday in June.  You may want to make your sport one that your father, husband, etc. is interested in.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 30, 2011)

[align=center]*Winston & Vega Wrestling. *[/align]
Please note the hold she has on him with her ear. Not sure what that position is called. Also note Winston has no chance of getting up. 

Round 1 goes to Vega.

Olympics here we come.






ok I know this is pushing it but hey what can I say.:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2011)

LOL I love it!!! Bunny Wrestling!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

Here is Speedy with his baseball gear! 





He's a big Rangers fan!






Sweetie, on the other hand, prefers tennis!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm.... does "sports equipment" include the one most used by american men....
The couch? 
If so, Hazel is very "athletic". She's the perfect couch-potato sporter.


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

LOL @ Hilde!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2011)

If you can justify it, I'll go with it.  

Luella, I can only put one photo of Speedy in the contest for the vote. Which one would you prefer I use?


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

The first one, I think. Its so hard to choose!!!


----------



## Manda! (Jun 1, 2011)

Peppiina's hobby is KUNG FU!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks a lot like Kung Fu Panda! hehe


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 4, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> [align=center]*Winston & Vega Wrestling. *[/align]
> Please note the hold she has on him with her ear. Not sure what that position is called. Also note Winston has no chance of getting up.
> 
> Round 1 goes to Vega.
> ...


Looks like she beat him by a HARE, HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 4, 2011)

Molly enjoys a game of golf






Gus hits the showers


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2011)

Jar Jar Binks - JUMPING!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 6, 2011)

Does Spelunking (cave exploration) count as a sport?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Run... Anyone?


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 10, 2011)

i love the "cave exporing"


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 12, 2011)

[align=center]





I understand that I probably can't enter this (its all in one picture the way I had it stored and I can't find the individual ones) - but I thought I'd share it anyway.

It's Nyx's "floor / dance routine" for being an elite gymnast (thinking of "Make It Or Break It" here...).
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Edited to add: Gymnastics Floor Routines - for those who might be interested to see what I mean![/align][align=center] 
[/align]


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh, athletics are something all my buns do great with!

Babbitty Rabbitty





Ty





Jabberwocky





Willow





Poor Star, he doesn't have many great athletics photos...


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## MikeScone (Jun 16, 2011)

How about tug'o'war?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 16, 2011)

So cute, Mike!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 24, 2011)

This would be Daisy Mae curling.






Please note the curl in hermane, this was not easy for her to do, it took alot of work.

To people who don' t know curling, itis a winter sport played on ice. Canada has many excellent curlers, including of course my Daisy Mae.

It has also been noted that Daisy Mae looks like "The Donald" as in Trump. I'm not sure about that one as I think my Daisy Mae is much cuter.:biggrin:

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought the Donald had filed a restraining order against Daisy for looking cuter than him!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL Peg.

That's a good one.

Daisy Mae sends you lots of kisses.

Susan:big kiss::big kiss:


----------

